# VERY IMPORTANT QUESTION PLEASE REPLY QUICKLY



## evilninjaduck (Aug 16, 2008)

okay so my brother got this rat at this pet store called allens aquarium
and im not sure how old the rat is but it has grown hair already
i dont know if i need a heat lamp or not!
and
for now im using an old kitty litter box
there is no kitty litter in it and it has been cleaned
PLEASE TELL ME WHAT TO DO!
IM SO CONFUSED AND I DONT WANT IT TO DIE


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Can you post a picture of the rat? That could help us with age.

Why did your brother purchase this rat? *sigh* nevermind, I don't want to know.

Are we to assume it's very young? What have you offered it for food and water?

Do you have kitten milk or similar you could offer with a syringe?


----------



## evilninjaduck (Aug 16, 2008)

well...my brother is a little...im not gonna get into to that >__>
i have offered it water in a little cup type thing that the rat can easily get into
i will post a picture very soon
it will be up in like 10 minutes


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

Shouldn't this be in a different section forensic? 

I hope this rat you've acquired survives. Good luck.


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Stace87 said:


> Shouldn't this be in a different section forensic?
> 
> I hope this rat you've acquired survives. Good luck.


Mm, yes, I suppose so. Moved to general for the time being, could be accidental litters, though, depending.


----------



## evilninjaduck (Aug 16, 2008)

heres the picture
edit okay the pic didnt work lemme do it again


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Sorry, no picture?


----------



## evilninjaduck (Aug 16, 2008)

picture is upp


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Well, big enough to run about, then. Do you have any face shots at all? Or side shots? I'm no expert in little babies...

Did your brother say what bin it came from? Natal or fancy or just feeder?

If you have kitten milk, perhaps offer that, else rat food if you have it, dog food for the night if you don't, wet cat food, perhaps, if you're worried it won't eat. What shavings is it on? If it's pine or cedar you'll want to change that soon....


----------



## lovinmyworm (Feb 18, 2008)

I guess I'm confused what your even asking. What's the deal with talking about a kitty litter box? Is the rat in the box like as a home? How much does this rat move around? Is the rat eating solid foods? 

If the rat is moving around, a kitty litter box is not going to work to put it in. The rat will just climb or jump out of it. If the rat is eating solid foods then it's at least 3 weeks old. As for a heater, feel it's feet and tail, most rats with fur will hold their body temperature. 

To me the rat looks to be about 4 weeks old. Which means while it shouldn't be away from it's mother technically it doesn't need a heat lamp, it can eat solid foods, and you need a cage for it.


----------



## evilninjaduck (Aug 16, 2008)

ok thanks guys 
the bedding is aspen
and by kitty litter box
i mean the case for the kitty litter
so its pretty tall
i put some apple pieces and a cheerio
so just to be clear
i do not need a heat lamp?
its around 10 pm where i live
but do i need a regular lamp to keep it lit?


----------



## zoe9 (Oct 3, 2007)

Is it just me or does that poor wee thing in the photo actually look more like a mouse.....?

Not that it really matters cause it still needs help, but evilninjaduck, how big is it?


----------



## evilninjaduck (Aug 16, 2008)

i think its about
1 and a half inches


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

I thought it was a mouse too Zoe :?


----------



## zoe9 (Oct 3, 2007)

Okay well I'm no expert on baby rats but 1 and a half inches is small and I don't think a baby rat of that size is going to have all that fur.

I'm thinking that may be a young mouse instead.

Is she/he sitting up eating any of the food you offered?


----------



## evilninjaduck (Aug 16, 2008)

no not yet...
im sorry for my ignorance....


----------



## zoe9 (Oct 3, 2007)

Ah it's okay - no need to apologise. Easy mistake to make if you're not overly familiar with either.

Anyway he (will call him a he for now) is probably just scared which is why 
he isn't eating.

He looks like he should be fine to feed himself though. If you are going to keep him you will need to get a proper secure cage (I haven't owned mice in years but they can be great escape artists) and obviously you'll need to pick up mouse food.

For now though you should be fine with the cereal and fruit/vegetables you've offered.

If you can offer some wet fed too for the night that'd be great. Forensic mentioned cat or dog food if you have any. Or some wet cereal - a bit of oats/porridge or similar.

You don't need to leave any lights on, but do make sure he can't escape overnight.

Hope this helps and good luck.


----------



## evilninjaduck (Aug 16, 2008)

thank you so much its been a great help
ill post updates tommorow


----------



## zoe9 (Oct 3, 2007)

Most welcome. Goodnight.


----------



## SweetLittleDelilah (May 13, 2008)

Looks like you've gotten quite a bit of help from others, so I will just say good luck with the mousey (as I am pretty sure that's what it is. Maybe a natal rat )
=]


----------



## lovinmyworm (Feb 18, 2008)

I just figured it was a bad picture angle of a rat... but judging by that size it's a mouse. If it's a mouse you need a cage, something with a lid!! It WILL get out overnight if you leave it in an open container! As for a light, no light!


----------



## evilninjaduck (Aug 16, 2008)

oohh and one thing
i found out it was a mouse...
wrong forum huh...
kinda embarrassing...
ehhh...
so...i guess im gonna keep it...i like to care for animals anyways
and...im usually the one to care for them...
what kinda cage should i put it in...
the help is really really really appreciated


----------



## zoe9 (Oct 3, 2007)

SweetLittleDelilah said:


> Looks like you've gotten quite a bit of help from others, so I will just say good luck with the mousey (as I am pretty sure that's what it is. Maybe a natal rat )
> =]



Uh oh. I know nothing about natal rats. You can't get them where I live so I didn't even consider it, but if this little thing came from a feeder bin then it's a possibility plus I just read that young natal rats do look like mice.

I really hope it's not though cause from what I understand they don't make good pets at all....

Anyone with experience with natal rats who might be able to tell for sure?


----------



## zoe9 (Oct 3, 2007)

evilninjaduck said:


> oohh and one thing
> i found out it was a mouse...
> wrong forum huh...
> kinda embarrassing...
> ...


Oh phew, I am relieved - for a horrible moment there I thought I had it all wrong and you did have a rat after all (and not a particularly pleasant rat at that!)

Anyway I'm glad you will be keeping it - good for you.

As mentioned I haven't owned mice in a very (very) long time so I'll let someone with more experience offer cage advise.

Cheers,
Zoe


----------



## SweetLittleDelilah (May 13, 2008)

Do you have a glass fish tank? With a screen lid?
I think mice can be kept in tanks, since they can squeeze through ANYTHING.


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

SweetLittleDelilah said:


> I think mice can be kept in tanks, since they can squeeze through ANYTHING.


A glass tank would probably be your best bet .. but the mesh will have to be very very small to avoid escape .. mice that small can literally get out of anything. They can also jump like crazy and would reach the top with minimal effort. My wee mouse (field mouse) Barley is in a 20 gal tank, and has adopted the fun game of jumping onto the edge of the tank whenever she gets the chance.

As a temporary measure, you can get a large rubbermaid (I think it's called? a plastic storage box, anyway) and drill holes in the lid. That usually works quite well until better accommodation can be found


----------



## chevalrose (Aug 13, 2008)

Or maybe even a Gerbil. Thats what I thought when I first saw it....


----------



## Hallie-Mae (Jul 31, 2008)

Definately looks like a gerbil to me... Hairy tail :? 
Got any better photos there ? 
Good luck


----------



## SweetLittleDelilah (May 13, 2008)

Ya know, I didn't even notice the tail. xD But it does kinda look like a baby gerbil


----------



## Hallie-Mae (Jul 31, 2008)

Yep. It also has distinctively hairy paws, like a gerbil, and unlike a rat or mouse


----------



## KayRatz (Apr 5, 2007)

Yeah... that's a gerbil.


----------



## beanieboo-rattles (Jan 3, 2008)

that looks like a mouse to me. 

Offer some baby food on youre finger or some soy milk in an eye dropper or similar would be good.


----------



## Punk-Kay (Aug 13, 2008)

Definately looks like a mouse...The tail doesn't seem fat enough to be a rats...If it is a mouse it looks quite big and plump and healthy....Lot fatter then my mice!


----------



## Hallie-Mae (Jul 31, 2008)

But look at it's tail and paws. They are hairy, with thick dark hair. Like a gerbil, not like a rat or a mouse. It's also, like you say, very round and plump like a gerbil.


----------



## PiggieRats (Jul 25, 2008)

I've dealt quite a bit with gerbils and it doesn't look like a gerbil. The paws and tail don't look hairy, they just look dark. And its muzzle/mouth is too thin/triangular compared to a gerbil's. Or at least the gerbils I've seen and cared for. The feet don't seem shapped right for a gerbil either. Rats/Mice seem to have more open toes that seem bigger, and the gerbils seem to have smaller feet with closed toes.




























It looks like a common wild field mouse to me. Hope the images help show what I mean in description to gerbils lol.


----------



## Hallie-Mae (Jul 31, 2008)

I don't think a petshop would sell a field mouse though 8O
I wonder if the OP is gonna post more pictures ?


----------



## PiggieRats (Jul 25, 2008)

Hallie-Mae said:


> I don't think a petshop would sell a field mouse though 8O
> I wonder if the OP is gonna post more pictures ?


The dude has an aquarium store that sells mice to begin with...

Its possible (just like at the petshop i worked at) you have wild mice that breed with the pet mice, and the employees used humane live traps for them.

Dunno if this guy is crazy enough to use wild or half breeds as pets/feeders. An Aquarium store 95% of the time is selling mice as feeders and nothing more, because they're invested in fish and such.

On top of that, it seems like the employee told this guy or his brother this critter was a baby rat to begin with? Sounds fishy to me.

It just doesn't have a body type for a gerbil. Could be a regular ol' fancy mouse in brown, I just never seen one like that personally, that shade. Most of the browns I seen are lighter and have the well known lighter tails and feet.


----------



## evilninjaduck (Aug 16, 2008)

its a mouse and i believe its called a fuzzy...well aroun the shop anyways
i have question about the food
my rat food has sunflowers seeds and various others and this dog food like food
is that god for my rat?


----------



## Halokitty (Aug 16, 2008)

> On top of that, it seems like the employee told this guy or his brother this critter was a baby rat to begin with? Sounds fishy to me.


No pun intended huh? 

I don't think it's a rat. I believe it's a young mouse. Google pictures of baby mice and it looks fairly similar. It's probably just puffed up a bit in fear, maybe?


----------



## zoe9 (Oct 3, 2007)

evilninjaduck said:


> its a mouse and i believe its called a fuzzy...well aroun the shop anyways
> i have question about the food
> my rat food has sunflowers seeds and various others and this dog food like food
> is that god for my rat?


Hope Fuzzy is doing alright today.

As for rat food I'm always a bit wary of that packaged stuff because more often than not it's just not balanced.

Sunflowers are fine but in moderation because they are high in fat. Dog biscuits I think are also fine in moderation however you need to watch their protein and fat content, and in a packaged mix you're not going to know where they've come from or anything about them so I'd feed with caution.

There's actually a lot of information on diet in the 'sticky' area of the health forum so it's probably worth having a look through that.

Cheers,
Zoe


----------



## junior_j (Jan 24, 2008)

I would say googles images of gerbils , mice , and different types of rats , that will give you a rough idea of what u are dealing with..

Also baby food, or very wet porridge will be ok for the minute just until you can sort out DECENT healthy food for the sort of animal this is , 

Hope fuzzy is doing ok
Jess x


----------



## evilninjaduck (Aug 16, 2008)

well my rat was doing fine...
but then when i picked him up he was fine as usual
but then he started to freak out for no reason
so i put him back in his cage and now hes all slow
and inactive


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Maybe he smelled something odd or scarey?


----------



## evilninjaduck (Aug 16, 2008)

hmm maybe so
im gonna wait it off see if he starts acting like his normal self


----------



## junior_j (Jan 24, 2008)

If he gets worse its the vets probably
Jess x


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

Is this thread now on about a rat or a mouse? lol I'm slightly lost.


----------



## beanieboo-rattles (Jan 3, 2008)

Its some form of rodent but it isnot a rat.


----------

